# Parable of the Forgotten - An Unsuitable Blog



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

*My new blog* .. [URL=http://kiddingya.blogspot]http://kiddingya.blogspot.com[/url]

*Excerpts from the many customer reviews of Parable of the Forgotten*..http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003STE90M

"This is not a "fluff" novel. It's a glorious "thinker". Mr. Fenn and his book will take a bite out of your mind..."

"This is a fantastic read. A beautifully crafted work of art. It's not a book to read to your kids at night, but it is real. Very very real. And very very good."

"Simon Fenn lives in Australia, often called Oz. How appropriate - he's a true wizard in the art of storytelling. "

"..That, dear reader is the definition of a Masterpiece. Get it. Read it. Live with it. Think about it. Read it again. "

"Don't miss this amazing book by an amazing writer.."

"Simon Fenn gives the reader a massive gift with Parable of the Forgotten. It is not a gift wrapped in bright shiny paper and satin bows, but it is a gift nonetheless. ...a gift which needs to be opened soon; much before the other pretties in the TBR pile."

"The plot, by the way, will keep the reader up late wanting to solve things along with Jarvis.....I know I will return for future books by Fenn. I get the feeling that he is on the brink of breaking into a top sellers' list."

"I laughed at something on almost every page as Jarvis is on his journey to solve the mystery."

"I have never read anything like this before. It was fantastic from start to finish, with a WTF twist. "

"The intensity of the story wore me out (just the way we like our stories to be told)! And I've picked up quite a bit of Australian slang. Some of which isn't appropriate here! Buy his friggin' book! "

"I admit I was hesitant to pick it up at first, but once I started it, I didn't want to stop... Simon Fenn is an author to read now and to watch for in the future... It's a rare book that I'll read twice, but I'm looking forward to revisiting the world as Jarvis sees it. "

"... stunning for its suspense, cleverness and reality. Its twisted humor, raw language and heavy drug use only make the novel more engaging. This is Jarvis, and you can't help but love him. "

"Wonderfully rounded and real characters, sharp in your face dialogue, a terrific plot and a humdinger of an ending. An instant classic. "

"Simon Fenn's novel vibrates with the grittiness of a life that few would ever hope or choose to experience first hand."

"Once I started reading his book, I was quickly hooked."

"I don't know who first said "there is a thin line between comedy and tragedy."......Regardless of who first recognized this truth, author Simon Fenn deftly walks that imaginary line for most of Parable of the Forgotten - An Unsuitable Mystery. "

"A great read!..... I've started reading it for a second time."

"Great, great read. ....I was certain I'd "figured it out", even feeling disappointed that it had been so obvious. But I was wrong! I underestimated the genius and masterful storytelling ability of Simon Fenn. "

"This story had me laughing out loud and then dealing with the lump in my throat brought on by its sadness ."

"Imaginative, funny, dark, and - somehow this doesn't quite cut it - 'unique'."

"The tone and pace of the story will keep you reading late into the night. Simon Fenn is a fascinating new voice in literature,"

"This book is not my typical cup of tea.....Once I got used to Jarvis's (the main character) rhythm, I was thoroughly engrossed."

"..a memorable story that will not be forgotten!"

"Mr. Fenn's deep and compelling writing drew me into the book "

"Simon Fenn is a true artist of the written word. "Parable of the Forgotten: An Unsuitable Mystery" aptly describes the storyline and Fenn's Australian slang sets the mood as a dark mystery unfolds....I've never read a book like this."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first posts!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to bookmark your thread so that you can find it again, as we request that authors have only one thread per book and update it instead of starting new threads. Be sure to read the fine print below for more information.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I got to know Simon a bit through his thread at the Amazon boards. Great, funny guy (Can't wait to have him agree to do an interview for me sometime). The book is different, definately not for YA or for anyone easily offended. The writing is so unconventional that one wonders if one is reading   or genius. Give the sample a go. 

Imogen


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Simon!  Good to see you here on K'Boards!
I haven't read your sample yet, but I will soon!
You can interact with lots of indie authors here and gain a boatload of great info on promoting your work!  Everyone here is quite friendly and willing to help!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Wahoo, another Australian!  

Welcome, Simon. Love your sense of humour.

Cheers
Vicki
(Victoria -- the state, not the name  )


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh wow...some replies. Lovely  Thank you. I'm used to being ignored (tho that's more from the people who know me - don't know why).

Thanks Imogen, love to be interviewed by you - as long as u r not a cop.. Thanks for your comments about my book.

I'd reciprocate with buying yours but - and I'm sure i'll be ostracised for this one - ah, <gulp>, I don't own a kindle.. I'm the proverbial struggling writer/starving artist and haven't sold enuff books yet. Only early days tho and book sales have been going better than expected so who knows.. 

Thanks for the welcomes and well wishes Vicki. And especially, Carol, who is responsible for me being here at KB's, as she pointed the way for me, so if it all goes sourly sideways, we all know who to blame, right?

As for Betsy the Quilter, well, i can't wait to get to know you - I've never known a Betsy and i've never known a quilter. I have a quilt but we call them doonas - weird name i know; another Aussie anomaly..


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to KB Simon from another Aussie - thumbs up to your cheeky Aussie humour too 

Congratulations on your book & wishing you many sales 

Cheers,
Trace [Queensland]


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Trace, nice weather there I bet... tis chilly here..

Umm, how does one get the groovy promotional signature at the bottom? i tried pasting the Amazon product page but that doesn't seem to want to do anything.. not adept with puter things..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you will "quote" this post, eliminate the top and bottom parts dealing with the quote and this gibberish, go into your KB profile, click on "Forum Profile Information," add the code to your signature box and remember to click "change profile" bottom right when you are done. Should be good to go with your link in you signature.

If this does not work for you, you might personal message pidgeon92, she isquite good at this and as an global moderator can be lots of help.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Man, this place somes complete with angels... thanks, I don't quite get all of the instructions ... umm, i promise I'm a better writer than I am a techo - ah, I understood everything except the part between "If" and "signature." Hang on, that's everything u said... ok, so scrap the part where I said "I understand everything" and put in "I understand nothing".


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

How do i " " the post?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Look to the right of the post, see the word, "Quote" by the little square? click it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

copy all the code between the top and bottom lines to your sig. box


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Intinst! Got it... Thanks soooo much for your help... sorry it took me a while.. For a bloke from the land down under there's not much up top... I can lift heavy things tho - or I could before my back went, anyway


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to make it smaller or larger, you can change the width were I have it at width=125 in the middle of the second line. bigger number, bigger picture, smaller number, you'll figure it out. 
Glad I could help!


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again Intinst... is that a hint?  it is kind'a wopping...


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

G'day Simon, must be mid evening there!


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Ali, ya, about 8'sh... How's the outlook there in Devon?


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome! I've read your thread over one the main Kindle forum.  

Consider popping over to the thread called 'Tags, Tags, Tags' and start exchanging tags with your fellow authors. Tags are a way to get your books noticed by readers. The thread is located in the Writers Cafe.

~Donna~


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

ty donna, will do.... it's a real rabbit-hole journey this kindle-exploration, just when you stick your hand in your chin for half a sec and think, hmm, wonder what i do next, someone pops along and tells u... it's easy than life, but twice as baffling. Well, the lure of tags is enough to get me to follow, tho i don't know what the hell they are. I mean i know my book has them, i just don't know why.. guess i'll find out..


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Simon, here's the short explanation I gave in the Tags thread:

<<A quick explanation of tags: tags help customers find products. If a customer searches for books with 'female detectives' and your book has loads of 'female detective' tags, then your book will pop up higher on the list.>>

Also, there are discussion forums for many of the genres: mystery, romance, sci-fi, etc...there are many, many of them, and on the front page of each forum, a products list is generated. So you would want your tags to include the genre in which your book fits. My book us currently #12 of all products (books, movies, music) that have been tagged 'romance'. I only need 4 more tags to take the #11 spot. Yes, I'm a tag fanatic. 

Since starting my fanaticism, my sales have picked up considerably. Can I credit the tagging alone? No. I revamped my cover and book description. And I'm working on another round of improvements. But I do believe tagging helps.

Hope to see you over in the tagging thread.

~Donna~ <- please tag my book even if you don't go over there.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

ok, that sort of explains some of it, i thought the whole bestseller bizzo was based on sales... man, someone's been tagging me with some silly stuff, I'm currently no.1 in lawyers and criminals and the word lawyer does not even appear in my book, tho there are a few criminals - but none of them have representation 

Not just that, I somehow ended up No.4 in humor-self-help and psychology - and for anyone who's read but a sample of my novel, you know I'm speaking the truth when I say the main bloke's self is so far from help, he should be in the 'beyond help' psychology section..

I really think my book belongs in mystery/humor or mystery/literary or murder mystery but it's way up high in any of those 

So I'm kind'a confused..


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

I can sorry enough, really..


----------



## Starrz (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a shiny brand new Kindle Boarder and thought I would say hello to Simon and recommend his book... check out the sample or better yet, just spend the $4.00, sit back and enjoy the ride.... I mean the read....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Simon, I downloaded the sample.   

Welcome Starrz!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck with your book, Simon.

It looks interesting.  I lived in Sydney for a while and I loved the place.  I'm looking forward to reading this.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Helen..actually Parable just got another review - the most detailed and insightful so far, I'd say...it is very encouraging. Not a relative either..well, there's a third cousin rumor being bandied about but, you know, DNA evidence is so unreliable these days..that's the story I'm sticking to..


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

5 stars "Parable of the Forgotten it may be, but you won't forget it soon.."

5 stars "This could be a blockbuster! Wow! Never saw ending coming. Hypnotic, mesmerizing.."

5 stars "Hook, line and sinker!"

5 stars "Made me feel stoned just reading it.."

5 stars "An Engrossing Tale from the Land Down Under.."

4 stars "Strange and engrossing"

5 stars "Captivating, hilarious, heart-wrenching mystery.."

4 stars "Worth Time and Money"

5 stars "Masterfully done."

5 stars "A Parable not Forgotten.."

5 stars "Absolutely haunting."

4 stars "An Amazing Read."

5 stars "Read this book."


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Cripes!! I'm halfway thru this and I can see why it's getting great reviews. Takes a lot of skill to write something like this and keep it engaging and kinda humorous instead of driving people nuts. 

Trainspotting murder mystery with an extra helping of drugs


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Nomesque..

Thanks for the message...interested to hear your comments when you get to the end

best,


----------



## twelver (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Simon..I heard your book is the genuine article.

Good to see a fellow Aussie moving the ball forward here.

I'm still waiting for my kindle to arrive. I'm on an advanced scout to find out what's available. I'll be back soon to get yours. 

Keep going mate!


----------



## twelver (Jul 22, 2010)

G'day twelvr

No worries. Thanks..I haven't got a kindle myself yet. It's big on the list. 

What part of Oz are you from?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

*cough* 

Talking to yourself, twelver? Well, hell, that fits beautifully with the book...


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

[email protected] You know the old, 'man's gotta do..' thing

Come over to amazon kindle forums..to the 'supaglue' thread sometime...we have a lot of laughs and u'll probably get a few takers with your book..


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh, I like the new subject line.

I have finally got round to downloading a copy of the book. I'm looking forward to it. I won't get to it for a while because I'm behind with my work.  But you know what they say - hunger is the best sauce.

I'll do you a review when I get to it.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Helen..I've been trying different things here and there...do u have any idea on the ratio here of authors to customers?


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh I don't know. There are thousands signed up here, I think. If you started a post in the Writer's Cafe bit and asked Ann and Betsy, I'm sure they could give you some info - maybe not about the ratio, but about the number of people signed up as members of the boards, most of whom (presumably) are readers.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

simon fenn said:


> [email protected] You know the old, 'man's gotta do..' thing
> 
> Come over to amazon kindle forums..to the 'supaglue' thread sometime...we have a lot of laughs and u'll probably get a few takers with your book..


*boggle* Finally found the thread (how the hell do people navigate those 'forums'?) and found myself in a whirl of confusion. What's going on? I wasn't even sure how many people were talking, let alone what they were talking about. Dear God, am I too straight-laced for it? That can't be right. I've _never_ found something I'm too straight-laced for.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excerpts from the many customer reviews:

"This is not a "fluff" novel. It's a glorious "thinker". Mr. Fenn and his book will take a bite out of your mind..."

"This is a fantastic read. A beautifully crafted work of art. It's not a book to read to your kids at night, but it is real. Very very real. And very very good."

"Simon Fenn lives in Australia, often called Oz. How appropriate - he's a true wizard in the art of storytelling. "

"..That, dear reader is the definition of a Masterpiece. Get it. Read it. Live with it. Think about it. Read it again. "

"Don't miss this amazing book by an amazing writer.."

"Simon Fenn gives the reader a massive gift with Parable of the Forgotten. It is not a gift wrapped in bright shiny paper and satin bows, but it is a gift nonetheless. ...a gift which needs to be opened soon; much before the other pretties in the TBR pile."

"The plot, by the way, will keep the reader up late wanting to solve things along with Jarvis.....I know I will return for future books by Fenn. I get the feeling that he is on the brink of breaking into a top sellers' list."

"I laughed at something on almost every page as Jarvis is on his journey to solve the mystery."

"I have never read anything like this before. It was fantastic from start to finish, with a WTF twist. "

"The intensity of the story wore me out (just the way we like our stories to be told)! And I've picked up quite a bit of Australian slang. Some of which isn't appropriate here! Buy his friggin' book! "

"I admit I was hesitant to pick it up at first, but once I started it, I didn't want to stop... Simon Fenn is an author to read now and to watch for in the future... It's a rare book that I'll read twice, but I'm looking forward to revisiting the world as Jarvis sees it. "

"... stunning for its suspense, cleverness and reality. Its twisted humor, raw language and heavy drug use only make the novel more engaging. This is Jarvis, and you can't help but love him. "

"Wonderfully rounded and real characters, sharp in your face dialogue, a terrific plot and a humdinger of an ending. An instant classic. "

"Simon Fenn's novel vibrates with the grittiness of a life that few would ever hope or choose to experience first hand."

"Once I started reading his book, I was quickly hooked."

"I don't know who first said "there is a thin line between comedy and tragedy."......Regardless of who first recognized this truth, author Simon Fenn deftly walks that imaginary line for most of Parable of the Forgotten - An Unsuitable Mystery. "

"A great read!..... I've started reading it for a second time."

"Great, great read. ....I was certain I'd "figured it out", even feeling disappointed that it had been so obvious. But I was wrong! I underestimated the genius and masterful storytelling ability of Simon Fenn. "

"This story had me laughing out loud and then dealing with the lump in my throat brought on by its sadness ."

"Imaginative, funny, dark, and - somehow this doesn't quite cut it - 'unique'."

"The tone and pace of the story will keep you reading late into the night. Simon Fenn is a fascinating new voice in literature,"

"This book is not my typical cup of tea.....Once I got used to Jarvis's (the main character) rhythm, I was thoroughly engrossed."

"..a memorable story that will not be forgotten!"

"Mr. Fenn's deep and compelling writing drew me into the book "

"Simon Fenn is a true artist of the written word. "Parable of the Forgotten: An Unsuitable Mystery" aptly describes the storyline and Fenn's Australian slang sets the mood as a dark mystery unfolds....I've never read a book like this."


----------



## twelver (Jul 22, 2010)

wowza..


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll take that as a good wowza..


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

or frivolously deep?

http://kiddingya.blogspot.com/

My new blog..


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hiya, Simon!
Enjoying Parable!
have a good day - or night - or whatever it is there.......  tomorrow......


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Carol...I've been having a break for a few days. My family held an intervention to get me off the forums..I'm having a lovely stay in a special hotel for kindle authors..it's such a nice place. The rooms are so luxurious that even the walls are pillowed. The white bathrobe they gave me is kind'a tight but luckily I don't really need to use my arms - the waiters actually hand feed you..talk about VIP treatment...

(Psst! I'm sending this message with a microchip I had embedded in my forehead recently..don't tell anyone..)


----------

